# Patch for installed CPU not loaded.



## petet (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello. This error comes when i start my pc: Patch for istalled CPU not loaded. Please run the bios flash update diskette. Windows stars anyway, but there seems to be some problem with graphics card, graphics card is ATI Radeon HD 3850 AGP, motherboard is FUJITSU SIEMENS D1627-C, CPU is Intel Pentium 4, 3000 MHz (15 x 200), these inform i look at Everest and really dont know what to do abaut this situation, earlier graphics card work well when i play call of duty 1-2, but this not working properly, i have try different drivers, catalyst control center etc, but nothing seem to help.
If someone can help i'v been more than happy.
Thank you, and sorry my bad english.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

http://download.ts.fujitsu.com/Down...wareGUID=A90834BC-336C-4D91-AF06-74704BE4E9FF


----------



## petet (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you Tyree for the link, there is problem that i dont have diskette drive / floppy in my Pc, dont know what to do next... ):


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can download it and put in onto a usb stick and run the flash utility from there.


----------



## petet (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you "Bruce", i'v been looking for how to run flash, by usb-stick, but dont know how to do that, i search for google etc, but no answer. I try to change bios settings so it shows to usb stick, and run it, but no...so maybe i just do...nothing next


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

on my mobo there is a selection for it on motherboards I have used in the past you select it as A: (floppy drive) and it will use the usb as a floppy.

do all this in the BIOS never flash through windows.


----------



## Abdur (Sep 26, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> on my mobo there is a selection for it on motherboards I have used in the past you select it as A: (floppy drive) and it will use the usb as a floppy.
> 
> do all this in the BIOS never flash through windows.


How when i do this it say insert floppy in to A:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

That was my motherboard, some motherboard will do it like that some wont.

some motherboards just dont support usb sticks for flashing the bios.


----------



## paranoider (Sep 27, 2010)

Abdur, You can't put the BIOS update on a USB drive because the update you downloaded wants to create a bootable floppy which will then in turn update the BIOS. If the link works, here's the version which runs from within Windows. Technical Support pages from Fujitsu All MB manufacturers have BIOS updates which will run from within Windows and I've been using them for years without an issue.


----------



## paranoider (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry, I missed there were two people asking questions here. I may have responded in my previous reply to the wrong person.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

In bios there should be a boot option and there should be a boot from external device option. Then look around for another option in the bios to enable boot from external device. Some times it's called usb device and some times it's called external device, the other option I mention for enabling should be in the advanced options or intergrated prefereals. You will have to look around, as long as you don't save your changes you won't harm anything.

[Edit]
It can be updated using a usb flash drive I found this http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/com/support/Manuals.html

I hope this is what you're needing


----------



## Abdur (Sep 26, 2010)

i need to update bios from windows coz i have no floppy, i have windows 7 ultimate , P4 3.2 GHZ with HT , 1.5 GB ram and 945G mobo.
Regard.


----------



## Abdur (Sep 26, 2010)

paranoider, your link is not working please give me another link i'll be very thankful to you currently i have windows 7 ,P4 3.2 GHZ with HT , 1.5GB RAM and 945G motherboard.
Regard


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Really need to update bios. But sometimes damage your system. If is not neccessary please don't update. Because some 3rd party software says need update your bios then you screwup


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Older motherboards will not support flashing from a USB device, the bios file D/L from FS sounds like it's trying to create a bootable floppy to flash the bios with.

I never flash through windows when it can be helped, but a lot of OEM's only support a windows flash it is more dangerous because any instability in windows can result in a bad flash and a bricked motherboard bios chip, sometimes meaning a motherboard replacement.

What bios version are you currently running?
Have you changed the CPU?
The latest Bios is from Sept of 2004 If the PC has been running OK since then and the CPU has not been changed I doubt it's a bios version issue.


----------



## Abdur (Sep 26, 2010)

please please give me USB bios update please


----------

